# UMMA/UABA Clean Up Day Pictures



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

A huge thanks to everyone that showed up!!!
It never ceases to amaze me how much trash gets left out in the marsh...
Well we tried to do our part today!!!

Headquarters...









Part of the parking lot...









The new UMMA mascot...Haley!!!









Doing what we came to do...






























































































































Mojo1...teaching everyone why you shouldn't smoke...









The real reason everyone showed up...lol









THE PILE!!!! If I had to guess we probably got 80-90% of the trash of of two dikes...Small peanuts in the whole scheme of things but at least it's not out there anymore...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The crazy part is, 90% of the trash that's out there is within a half mile of the parking lots. Good job guys!

Any interesting finds? Dead birds or other animals? Decoys and/or gear?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Several articles of well used clothing, bunch of unfired shells, a few unopened cans of soda, and a forkie skull that I know of.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Several articles of well used clothing, bunch of unfired shells, a few unopened cans of soda, and a forkie skull that I know of.


Wasn't aware of this - do you have to be a member of the associations to participate?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done guys! Kudos.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. And thank you all for taking care of the envirement. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Several articles of well used clothing, bunch of unfired shells, a few unopened cans of soda, and a forkie skull that I know of.
> ...


No membership required to participate, feel free to come on out and join in with us. There are going to be a couple more marsh clean-up days this year, but no firm dates yet. The upcoming events are usually advertised on the waterfowl forums. This coming weekend we are helping the DWR put out goose nesting structures, here's the info.
!
2010 DWR Goose Nesting Project - FBWMA - 02/27 
After speaking with Rjefry (Utah Airboat Association President) and Rich Hanson (Farmington Bay WMA Manager) we've decided that this years DWR Goose nesting day will be held on February 27th. I understand there's going to be some conflicts with this date but this is the only date that will work.
I'm guessing we'll meet at the Farmington Bay headquarters at 9am and go our from there.

Equipment to bring....
Waders.
Gloves,
Pliers,
Knifes....


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I am just amazed at the thousands and thousands of hulls/wads that we picked up, not to mention the cans, bottles, underwear, gloves, used hand warmers, ect. Totally mind-boggling!
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

As I've already said...THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT JOINED US!!!

As for the next marsh clean up...
Location: Cutler Marsh/Benson Marina (Logan)
When: March 20th
Start Time: 9:00am
Equipment to bring: Boat (if you have one), gloves, trash bags, waders, hand saws and handy man jacks. (and your bowfishing gear....lol)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip, hip, hooray!

Well done!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> As I've already said...THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT JOINED US!!!
> 
> As for the next marsh clean up...
> Location: Cutler Marsh/Benson Marina (Logan)
> ...


this on is a little closer to home.
ill see you at this even for sure!
the son and i will be there! ohh and the dog will come as well!
wahoo!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good turnout from what I could see from the couple hours I was able to stay. Amazed that in 200 yds from the parking lot I got three unfired shells, one condom wrapper (yeah, that got picked up with a couple of shotgun wads :lol: ) and about five pounds +or-of shotgun hulls, random trash and wads. Also found several critter burrows and four or five coot carcasses. Good to see that many folks out there although the sad thing is that I didn't recognize anyone else that I've seen hunt that dike. Great that duck hunters from all over come together to clean up trash... but I'd be willing to bet that most of the guys there haven't ever or very rarely hunt the main dikes at Farmington. Where were the people who actually shoot off that dike? Glad to leave trash, reluctant to help clean it up.... I made the comment to Stablebuck that its a good thing there weren't a bunch of birdwatchers or environmentalist folks helping us clean up the dike or the future of dike hunting out there might be brought into question. 8 million empty shotgun shells and not one 35mm film canister is what he replied. Pretty sad folks.... if you hunt that dike, make sure you're doing your part to keep it clean!!


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> one condom wrapper (yeah, that got picked up with a couple of shotgun wads :lol: )


I found a couple of used condoms at Ogden Bay 2 weeks ago in the dog training area :shock:...I didn't know waterfowl practice safe sex :lol:


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> As for the next marsh clean up...
> Location: Cutler Marsh/Benson Marina (Logan)
> When: March 20th
> Start Time: 9:00am
> Equipment to bring: Boat (if you have one), gloves, trash bags, waders, hand saws and handy man jacks. (and your bowfishing gear....lol)


How long did everyone hang out? I would like to come and help. And I guess you are meeting at the Benson Marina. Thanks. I think it was awesome of you guys to get out there and clean up the marsh. :O||:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

skyline11 said:


> Josh Noble said:
> 
> 
> > As for the next marsh clean up...
> ...


Folks filtered in and out all day, but most of us were out of there by 130 or so.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

You guy's are awesome! I wish it would of been on a day I did not work but I am glad it was a success! Thank you for all your hard work! Please keep us informed of the next ones!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice work guys.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

That's a good lookin' bassett hound! Tell you what!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I worked the south dike with a couple other guys. The best find for me was seeing a dead **** in the trapppers hand. His dogs ran it down and took care of it :twisted: It sad to see so much trash deliberately left behind. Most of the time we would find piles of hulls next to a couple empty beer cans :shock:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Is the Cutler clean up day a bit late? Will it interfere with nesting? First, do no harm.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Is the Cutler clean up day a bit late? Will it interfere with nesting? First, do no harm.


According to Eve Davies (Pacific Corp) the the 20th or the 27th is perfect! We chose the earlier of the two just so we don't run into that issue.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like I'm off that day. I've only been there once, and ran into BRB at the ramp. 
Never fired a shot, but at least I didn't get lost.

Maybe some of us can carpool up.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Looks like I'm off that day. I've only been there once, and ran into BRB at the ramp.
> Never fired a shot, but at least I didn't get lost.
> 
> Maybe some of us can carpool up.


Were you one of the two guys picking up trash near the west end of the main Farmington dike? There were a couple guys kicking around points of view on the motorless area proposal and I almost joined in the conversation but they weren't talking to me so I held my tongue. There were some things the guy in the ballcap said that almost made me change my mind, but I decided to spend more effort picking up wads and shells and leave the debate to you two. 8)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, Riley ( I think that's your name), that was us. I'm the good looking one, the other guy was Jay Ashworth, who is with TUWA. You should have joined in. Jay had never been to FB, so I was able to explain the layout. We had a good conversation. As you recall, TUWA formally opposed the proposal, but Jay indicated that with a few changes, they could maybe support it. I invited him to offer his own proposal.

It was a good day, as many groups were present working for the good of the marsh. It would have been nice to have Jeff Richards and Carl Taylor, and maybe even Tom Aldrich there. Imagine how nice it would be, all of us strolling down the dike, shoulder to shoulder in the bright sunshine, picking up trash.  Over time, we may find our views aren't all that different.

I'm looking forward to the Cutler event. Maybe I'll bring my canoe. My other boat has too much draft.


----------

